

Ask HN: How can I improve my app? - nilsk

www.summeup.com And https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;id910665762<p>I just launched my app last week, I&#x27;ve been working on it for several months and I would love to get some feedback<p>My app is called SumMeUp and it analyzes a persons Facebook profile to find out a bunch of stuff like:<p>-Who forgot your birthday(and vice versa who did you forget?)
-Who likes your posts the most?
-Which is your most liked photo?
-What do you talk about with your friends?
-How good of a friend are you?<p>Long or short feedbacks, doesn&#x27;t matter, any opinions are highly appreciated.
======
lsiunsuex
Would be nice to see on the website / app description in iTunes what
privileges the various social network api's will be asking for before someone
goes through the trouble of downloading and installing.

People are (very?) paranoid about granting apps access to they're social
network accounts now adays. Your asking the customer to trust your app to not
do anything stupid without any prior history of being trustable.

~~~
nilsk
Thank you very much for the feedback, you raise a very valid point. My app
does all of the calculation on the device so the users data is never handed of
to anyone but themselves. I think adding some more information about this will
make people feel safer about trusting my app. I'll make sure to add it very
soon.

Apart from that how did you find the app? Very curious to hear more opinions.

